# Stradic Ci4+ 3000 FA



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Stradic Ci4+ 3000 FA. $165 shipped. Comes with box and Paperwork. 









Located in Fayetteville, NC


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sold via other means. Thanks p&s


----------

